# All my Anubias have rotted away.



## Bobioden (Dec 23, 2015)

I just lost all 7 of my Anubias plants. One by one they lost their leaves and rotted away. 

They all were completely healthy last week when I converted my tank from Gravel to Sand. I took a couple out a few days ago as they looked like they were rotting. Tonight I looked at the rest of the ones in my tank, and every one of them were gone. 

2 were in my initial online plant assortment from AB. 3 came from a seller on here, and the other 2 came from a LFS. 

I am shocked and baffled. 

Any ideas????

I test and do 1-1.5 gallon water changes twice a week in my 2.6 g. Spec 3.

Ammonia 0
Nitrite 0
Nitrate 0
ph 7.0

Only use Prime as my water conditioner. LED lights on 8 hours a day.
Feed Thunder 3 pellets morning and night.

Tank last week:


----------



## trahana (Dec 28, 2015)

It might be a root problem. Anubias likes to root to rocks(which gravel is like), so if the substrate is to compact, it might have caused a problem.


----------



## hellobird (Nov 11, 2015)

Is it rhizome rot? Did you quarantine any of your anubias before adding it to your tank? There’s a contagious disease that anubias gets where the rhizome rots and turns to mush, it smells horrible. Anubias is the only plant I would probably ever be very strict about quarantining because of this, I’ve heard of people on the forum losing entire tanks of it after introducing a new plant.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Are the rhizomes buried? They look to be in the photos. The rhizome should never be buried; only the roots. If the rhizomes are in the substrate that's the problem.

Also, one 25% water change per week is all you need to do unless there's something wonky going on with the parameters.


----------



## Bobioden (Dec 23, 2015)

Thanks guys. 3 of the plants were attached to the driftwood. The other 4 were glued to flat river stones. The rhizone's were above the sand with just the stones buried a bit. 

No I didn't quarantine. My bad. It did smell terrible. 

Will this problem stay in the water? I am afraid to add any new plants. They were all doing so well, then just BAMM.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Just keep doing normal water changes. I had that happen to my Anubias one time but it was my fault as I tied them too tightly and bruised the rhizomes.


----------



## Bobioden (Dec 23, 2015)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Just keep doing normal water changes. I had that happen to my Anubias one time but it was my fault as I tied them too tightly and bruised the rhizomes.



Thanks I will be more careful. I really like the looks of them, so will defiantly be adding more. Do I need to wait a bit, or can I add some right away?


----------

